# Found Tex's Tree stand's



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Kinda funny,,,I've found about 25-30 of these over the years on the Wasatch,,
They didn't mean much for years,,,,, But now I'm wondering if TEX was in my
spots 25 years ago????  :lol:[attachment=1:2pqbprdt]100_1702.jpg[/attachment:2pqbprdt][attachment=0:2pqbprdt]100_1705.jpg[/attachment:2pqbprdt]

Don't need no "'hack saw's" for safety rails on these baby's!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Yikes! :shock: That looks like a broken leg, back, neck, head waiting to happen.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol:

Mine aren't _quite_ that crude, close, but not quite... Most mine are in pine tees too... :O•-:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> :lol:
> 
> Mine aren't _quite_ that crude, close, but not quite... Most mine are in pine *tees* too... :O•-:


I didn't know you golfed. :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes! There are great bucks to be found on golf courses everywhere! :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Did they have square nails and lead paint? Maybe some loose hairs that had fallen and loged between the boards...................Most likely Tex's stand! :mrgreen:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Tex would only use would he chopped himself. That wood is dimensional lumber. way to advanced for Tex to handle.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

truemule said:


> Tex would only use would he chopped himself. That wood is dimensional lumber. way to advanced for Tex to handle.


Exactly! Except the "way too advanced" part. I only use pre 1900's hand hued lumber to build my treestands. Back when turning wood into lumber was an art form and not just a hack machined job as it is today. You have to look hard but it is still available from collectors for about $2000 a board foot. 8)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

There are a ton of those on Gentry Mountain, I have used some of them a few times.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

No duct tape or wire was needed in building of the tree stand IMpressive.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Back in the day when Browning compound bows were made of wood, the saying went: It's nice to have someone in camp shooting a Browning...........just incase the firewood gets wet!
Now the saying goes, It's good that someone in camp shoots recurves...............just incase you need to build a treestand! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep! What WOULD you guys do without us!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Yep! What WOULD you guys do without us!


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Yep! What WOULD you guys do without us!
> ...


Every once in a while I get an itch to placate to your dry, Molly-Mormon sense of humor. :lol:

Love ya buddy!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

So, it's true that Tex is a man of his word and truly goes "primitive" when he hunts! Good on ya Tex!!!!


----------

